# Woman trashes store over EBT card



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


>


Could you at least post the article? I don't click unknown links.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

That is one crazy woman.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This will be what we will see when SHTF. You know the world owes people like this. (NOT)

I wonder if people like her have ever done anything productive in life?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. Imagine how pissed a hundred of them with no ebt would be.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> A large woman destroyed a convenience store after having her food stamp benefits card declined, according to a video uploaded to Live Leak Thursday.
> 
> "Call the police, call the police," the unnamed woman says repeatedly in the video as she lumbers around the store causing havoc. "Call the police. Do your job, do your job."
> 
> ...


http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/03/woman-goes-berzerk-when-store-declines-her-food-stamps-video/


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Only problem is that this video was posted a year ago with a different title and now it's spreading like wildfire under the new name.

Exact same video but look at the title. People are playing games.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

LastOutlaw said:


>


She should have been arrested not just pushed out the door. She will go home a brag about how she showed them.


----------

